# ASUS P8P67 – USB 3.0-Ports ohne Funktion !?



## Booogeyman (5. September 2011)

*ASUS P8P67 – USB 3.0-Ports ohne Funktion !?*

Hallo zusammen.

  Ich benötige mal dringend eure Ideen.

  Ich bekomme auf meinem ASUS P8P67 die USB-Ports einfach nicht zum laufen!?

  - Die Ports sind enabled und liefern auch Strom
  - auf allen Ports sind die aktuellsten Renesas (NEC) Treiber installiert
  - Ausserdem hab ich noch eine USB 3.0-Karte (Willkommen auf der Transcend Website - PDU3 USB 3.0 Erweiterungskarte) hinzugekauft und installiert. Diese hat ebenfalls einen Renesas-Treiber, der ebenfalls auf dem aktuellsten Stand ist.

  Nun zu den Problemen:
  Wenn ich meine USB 3.0-Platte an einen dieser Ports hänge leuchtet zwar die LED, d.h. die Platte kriegt Strom, jedoch wird die Platte nicht erkannt und als Laufwerk angezeigt.
  Dieses Problem hab ich sowohl bei den Ports des Mainboards als auch den Ports der Steckkarte.

  Wenn ich meine USB 3.0-Platte an einen USB 2.0-Port hänge, wird diese als Laufwerk erkannt und ist voll funktionsfähig.

  Hab so langsam wirklich keine Ideen mehr!?

  Hat mir irgendjemand nen Vorschlag?

  Gruss


----------



## Hideout (5. September 2011)

*AW: ASUS P8P67 – USB 3.0-Ports ohne Funktion !?*

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber es könnte sein das die USB3 Treiber von Mainboard und der Erweiterungskarte sich gegenseitig stören.
Hast du mal versucht die Karte auszubauen oder im Geräte Manager zu deaktivieren und dann an dem Board USB3 zu testen? Kann auch sein das du die Treiber der Karte deinstallieren musst.


----------



## Booogeyman (5. September 2011)

*AW: ASUS P8P67 – USB 3.0-Ports ohne Funktion !?*

Also hab ich schon beides ausprobiert.

  Bevor ich mir die Steckkarte gekauft habe, habe ich allein die Ports des Mainboards getestet. Treiber installiert, Treiber deinstalliert, Windows Treiber installieren lassen, die neusten Treiber selbst installiert usw..
  Nachdem ich diese nicht zum Laufen gebracht habe, habe ich mir die Steckkarte bestellt.


----------



## Booogeyman (5. September 2011)

*AW: ASUS P8P67 – USB 3.0-Ports ohne Funktion !?*

Da das P8P67 ja bestimmt weit verbreitet ist...vielleicht hat ja jemand funktonierende 3.0-Ports und kann mir sagen, wie er das geschafft hat?


----------



## CineRaptor (5. September 2011)

*AW: ASUS P8P67 – USB 3.0-Ports ohne Funktion !?*

Sind die USB 3.0 Ports im BIOS eingeschaltet? Hat Windows diese erkannt und nach Treibern gefragt?

Evtl. liegt ein defektes MoBo vor.

Tante Edit sagt: Den ersten Punkt kann man ja abhaken (hab ich überlesen, sorry)

Gruß
Olli


----------



## Abductee (5. September 2011)

*AW: ASUS P8P67 – USB 3.0-Ports ohne Funktion !?*

usb 2.0 geräte funktionieren an den 3.0 ports?


----------



## Booogeyman (5. September 2011)

*AW: ASUS P8P67 – USB 3.0-Ports ohne Funktion !?*



Abductee schrieb:


> usb 2.0 geräte funktionieren an den 3.0 ports?


 
Teste ich nachher sofort.


----------



## Booogeyman (5. September 2011)

*AW: ASUS P8P67 – USB 3.0-Ports ohne Funktion !?*

So alles getestet.

Alle externen Festplatten laufen sowohl an den USB 3.0 Ports der Steckkarte als auch an den USB 3.0 Ports des Mainboards.

Das witzige ist, dass die 3.0er Platte nicht mal erkannt wird, jedoch an jedem USB 2.0 Port einwandfrei läuft.

Weiss leider net mehr weiter...


----------



## Abductee (5. September 2011)

*AW: ASUS P8P67 – USB 3.0-Ports ohne Funktion !?*

funktioniert ein 2.0 gerät an den 3.0 ports?


----------



## Hideout (5. September 2011)

*AW: ASUS P8P67 – USB 3.0-Ports ohne Funktion !?*



Abductee schrieb:


> funktioniert ein 2.0 gerät an den 3.0 ports?





Booogeyman schrieb:


> Alle externen Festplatten laufen sowohl an den USB 3.0 Ports der Steckkarte als auch an den USB 3.0 Ports des Mainboards.


Also ja, tut es 



> Das witzige ist, dass die 3.0er Platte nicht mal erkannt wird, jedoch an jedem USB 2.0 Port einwandfrei läuft.


Könnte vielleicht ein Defekt an der Festplatte (bzw. dem USB der Platte) vorliegen?


----------



## Abductee (5. September 2011)

*AW: ASUS P8P67 – USB 3.0-Ports ohne Funktion !?*

sind das festplatten mit netzteil?


----------



## Booogeyman (6. September 2011)

*AW: ASUS P8P67 – USB 3.0-Ports ohne Funktion !?*

Also beide getesteten Platten sind jeweils ohne Netzteil.


----------



## Hideout (6. September 2011)

*AW: ASUS P8P67 – USB 3.0-Ports ohne Funktion !?*

Meinst du jetzt beide USB2.0 Platten sind ohne Netzteil oder die 2.0 und 3.0 sind ohne Netzteil?


----------



## Booogeyman (6. September 2011)

*AW: ASUS P8P67 – USB 3.0-Ports ohne Funktion !?*

Ich sag es anders. Die USB 2.0 Platte wird ohne Netzteil betrieben und die USB 3.0 Platte auch. Beide laufen nur über den USB-Port, also ohne extra Stromversorgung.

Situation am USB 2.0 Port:
  - USB 2.0 Platte läuft fehlerfrei
  - USB 3.0 Platte läuft fehlerfrei; natürlich nicht mit erhöhtem Speed


  Situation am 3.0 Port:
- USB 2.0 Platte läuft einwandfrei
  - USB 3.0 Platte wird nicht erkannt


----------



## CineRaptor (6. September 2011)

*AW: ASUS P8P67 – USB 3.0-Ports ohne Funktion !?*

Nach Möglichkeit irgendwo ein anderes USB 3.0 Gerät ausleihen und anschließen, evtl. liegt ein Defekt des 3.0er Controller in der Festplatte vor, oder mit der Festplatte zu nem Kumpel oder Fachgeschäft die nen PC mit 3er USB haben und dort testen. Dann kann man wenigstens eine Sache ausschließen.


Gruß
Olli


----------



## BavariaR (16. November 2012)

*AW: ASUS P8P67 – USB 3.0-Ports ohne Funktion !?*

Habe genau das selbe Problem und zusätzlich auch das Problem dass die externe eSATA genau so nicht gehen. Hat jemand eine Lösung dafür gefunden?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. November 2012)

*AW: ASUS P8P67 – USB 3.0-Ports ohne Funktion !?*

Also ich habe mein P8P67 mit diesem Treiber laufen und alle USB 3.0 HDDs funktionieren ohne zu murren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten weiß ich nicht, ob vielleicht ein Bios Update was bringen würde? Möglicherweise hat der Controller der Festplatte aber auch einen weg.


----------



## BavariaR (17. November 2012)

*AW: ASUS P8P67 – USB 3.0-Ports ohne Funktion !?*



h.101 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mein P8P67 mit diesem Treiber laufen und alle USB 3.0 HDDs funktionieren ohne zu murren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke, mit den Treibern Renesas(NEC) USB3.0 Controller Driver V2.0.32.0 for Windows XP/Vista/7 32bit & 64bit von der Asus Seite habe ich mindestens mal geschaft die Anschlüsse für die Fronttafel und die USB ports auf der Rücktafel ans gehen zu bekommen.  Die ASUS Fronttafel über USB 3.0 Box mit USB Verlängerungskabel nach hinten in eine der funktioniierenden Rücktafel Buchsen bekomme ich nicht ans gehen aber das kann nicht an Treibern liegen oder ist die USB 3.0 Box ein USB 3.0 Hub und benötigt noch eigene Treiber?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (17. November 2012)

*AW: ASUS P8P67 – USB 3.0-Ports ohne Funktion !?*

Schau doch mal unter Systemsteuerung > Gerätemanager. Wenn da ein unbekanntes Gerät mit einem "!" auftaucht, dann wird es wohl so sein dass du separat den Treiber installieren musst. Allerdings war das bei mir nicht so. Ich habe vom Frontpanel meines Corsair 650D die USB3.0 Anschlüsse mit einem extern zu intern Adapter versehen und am Board innen angeschlossen - da ich nur einmal den oben genannten Treiber installiert habe, spielt es trotzdem keine Rolle ob ich vorne oder hinten eine HDD anklemme.

Allerdings da du ja ein extra USB Panel von Asus hast, kann es natürlich sein dass es auch separat installiert sein will.


----------



## BavariaR (17. November 2012)

*AW: ASUS P8P67 – USB 3.0-Ports ohne Funktion !?*

Humm habe keine Devices mit fehlenden Treibern gefunden und sogar einen Renesas Elec USB 3.0 Root Hub neben Host Controler drin... sollte also gehen. Vieleicht spinnt der ASUS Front Panel, was solls, habe die 2 Ports hinten die gehen sollte reichen. Habe jetzt nochmal genau nachgeschaut wie ich das damals verkabelt habe. Die Frontpanel Buchse des Xigmatek Phantom Gehäuse ist über verlängerungs USB 3.0 Kabel hinten an die USB 3.0 Buchse angeschlossen, deshalb geht der auch weil die hinterne Ports ja gehen, das extra ASUS USB 3.0 front panel ist über 20-1 pol and USB 3_34 Anschluß auf dem Board angeschlossen und das geht nicht, könnte trotzdem immer noch was mit Treiber sein oder vieleicht muß ich die BIOS FW mal updaten bin erst bei 1305 für das P8P67 Deluxe... mach ich nicht gern weil ansonsten alles geht... never Touch a running system (oder fast running)


----------



## garfield36 (18. November 2012)

*AW: ASUS P8P67 – USB 3.0-Ports ohne Funktion !?*

Ich habe ebenfalls ein Asus P8P67, und zwar die Rev. 3.0 und verwende eine externe USB3.0-Festplatte für Backups. Schließe ich diese am Frontpanel (USB3.0-Buchse) des Corsair Carbide 500R an wird sie nicht erkannt. Stöpsel ich die HD an den Cardreader (ebenfalls USB3.0-Buchse) von BitFenix, wird sie einwandfrei erkannt. Das läßt für mich den Schluss zu, dass das Gehäusepanel keine ausreichende Stromversorgung bietet.


----------

